# Can't record 2 programs at the same time



## MKAM (May 15, 2007)

Had my R15 installed yesterday and was trying to record 2 programs last night when I received the message that the recorder had to cvhange channels and did I want to change channels and stop recording. What should I do to resolve this issue?


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

First thing I would do is make sure both tuners are receiving a signal.


----------



## cawall (Sep 30, 2006)

I get that message anytime I turn on my TV when 2 programs are recording. I f you are trying to watch something that is already recorded just say no and push list to bring up your recorded programs to play. A I'm sure you are aware, you cannot change the channel without stopping one of the recordings.


----------



## MKAM (May 15, 2007)

The problem was that there was only 1 program recording. When the other program that I wanted to record started, it asked me if I wanted to switch to the other program and stop recording the current program. In effect, it would only record 1 program. I have both feeds coming in. Tuner 1 & tuner 2 are both ok.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Check and make sure that the cable is secure on the outside. I had a cable that was loose and water got in it. I could only record one show at a time.

Also, recently we lost power. When that happened, neither of our DVRs (both and R15 and an HR20) would record more than one show at a time. I pushed the reset button on both and they both worked fine after that. Try re-setting it first. If that doesn't work, make sure that the connections are tight everywhere.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Isn't that the way it is suppose to work? You had 1 program recording, say using Tuner1. Then on Tuner 2 you are watching another program. Well now it wants to use Tuner 2 to record your other program So it asks to switch channels. Then technically you'd only be able to watch something that is recording or already recorded. But I reserve the right to be mistaken.

Nevermind. Just reread post #4 and cleared it in my head. Miss read the part about the current recording stopping. Thought it was the program on the second tuner.

My bad.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

MKAM said:


> Had my R15 installed yesterday and was trying to record 2 programs last night when I received the message that the recorder had to cvhange channels and did I want to change channels and stop recording. What should I do to resolve this issue?


I've had this happen a couple of times. System check shows both tuners a re good. Had to rest about 5 times to fix it last time. It's like the R15 doesn't know it has two tuners.

What a piece of junk.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

MKAM said:


> Had my R15 installed yesterday and was trying to record 2 programs last night when I received the message that the recorder had to cvhange channels and did I want to change channels and stop recording. What should I do to resolve this issue?


You can't record 2 programs and watch another"live" program at the same time.You would need 3 tuners for that.:welcome_s


----------



## MKAM (May 15, 2007)

Did a RBR last night and it works fine now. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

MKAM said:


> Did a RBR last night and it works fine now. Thanks for all your help.


With the R15, you have to connect both sat in cables before powering up the receiver. If you don't, it won't recognize both tuners. With it just being installed yesterday, I suspect that is what happened to it. However, the installer should have noticed that and reset it at that time. That doesn't mean that he did, though.

Another thing you should do with it being new is to reformat the hard drive. It will help out with the overall performance of the R15. To reformat, press menu, then settings, then setup, then reset, then reset everything. Lastly, press the dash button 3 times to confirm.

You will lose any recordings, series links, etc. that you have so far. But it's always best to lose the few now than the many that you will have later if you have to do it.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

TigersFanJJ said:


> With the R15, you have to connect both sat in cables before powering up the receiver. If you don't, it won't recognize both tuners. With it just being installed yesterday, I suspect that is what happened to it. However, the installer should have noticed that and reset it at that time. That doesn't mean that he did, though.
> 
> Another thing you should do with it being new is to reformat the hard drive. It will help out with the overall performance of the R15. To reformat, press menu, then settings, then setup, then reset, then reset everything. Lastly, press the dash button 3 times to confirm.
> 
> You will lose any recordings, series links, etc. that you have so far. But it's always best to lose the few now than the many that you will have later if you have to do it.


You don't need to push the down arrow and record button on the receiver for 15 to 20 seconds anymore? to reformat?.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

According to a source at DirecTV, the "Reset Everything" will serve the purpose. The front panel reformat is designed to let you recover a unit that you can't get to a menu on.

Another poster suggested that the reformat in fact does some stuff that reset everthing does not do.

If I were to get a refurb unit, or had a unit that was having problems, I would probably do both (a reset everything and a reformat), along with a software download, before putting it into service.

Carl


----------



## DepecheNYC (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm not getting any signal on Tuner 2. What do I have to do?


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

DepecheNYC said:


> I'm not getting any signal on Tuner 2. What do I have to do?


Try switching the tuner connections at the back of the box. Doing this will allow you to determine if the tuner itself is bad.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

After swapping the cables, do a red button reset of the unit so it goes back through the satellite detection process.

Carl


----------

